# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  الدنمارك ترفع مستوى التأهب لأعمال إرهابية بعد انفجار في فندق

## الحصن نيوز

رفعت الدنمارك مستوى التأهب لأعمال إرهابية السبت في الذكرى التاسعة لهجمات 11 سبتمبر أيلول بعد أن تسبب رجل في انفجار صغير في فندق بوسط كوبنهاغن الجمعة.
وألقت الشرطة القبض على المشتبه به في متنزه قريب صباح السبت وكان مصابا في وجهه وذراعه بسبب الانفجار. ولم يصب أحد آخر غيره.

وقال يورن أبي مفتش الشرطة في مؤتمر صحفي، بتقييم عام للمعلومات لا يمكننا استبعاد ان إعدادا لشيء له صلة بالإرهاب قد حدث.

وأضاف: توصي وكالات الأمن بتأهب أعلى قليلا. وهذا يعني أن نتبع في الشرطة ما نسميه بالتأهب المعلوماتي أي أننا نرفع انتباهنا وأن نتأكد أن كل الزملاء لديهم ما يلزمهم من المعلومات فيما يتعلق بالموقف.. بالطبع فإن شركاءنا والسلطات الأخرى تفعل الشيء نفسه.

وعقب الانفجار الجمعة حاصرت الشرطة المشتبه به في متنزه اورستد بارك وعثرت الشرطة على حقيبة ملفوفة حول وسط المشتبه به تمت إزالتها باستخدام الة يجري التحكم فيها عن بعد.

وقال متحدث باسم الشرطة الجمعة إن الحقيبة على الأرجح لم يكن بها متفجرات حيث أنها لم تنفجر بعد إطلاق الرصاص عليها. ولم تعلن الشرطة عن محتويات الحقيبة كما أنها لم تعلن عن الأشياء الأخرى التي عثر عليها بالفندق حتى الآن.

وأشار ابي إلى أن المشتبه به الذي بقى في المستشفى اختار عدم التعاون مع الشرطة وان شخصيته لم تعرف بعد.

وظل الفندق الذي تم إخلاؤه والمتنزه مغلقين السبت بينما واصلت الشرطة البحث عن متفجرات وأدلة أخرى.

تفاصيل الخبر هنا..

----------

